# Landing Gear Down



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Flaps Closed


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 25, 2012)

Great shot!  Landing or taking off?

John I.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks John - he was landing.


----------



## carver (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool shot Dennis,looks like he's levitating.


----------



## leo (Feb 26, 2012)

Really neat capture Dawg, good work


----------



## Hoss (Feb 26, 2012)

Coming in hard.  Cool shot.

Hoss


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 26, 2012)

That is a cool pic.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 27, 2012)

Neat shot!


----------



## JEREMY414 (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## Rev.432 (Feb 28, 2012)

realy great shot, congrats.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2012)

Appreciate that Rev.432 - real colorful bird!


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 1, 2012)

Good work.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool capture Dennis!


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 2, 2012)

Neato! I guess that dates me,doesn't it?


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 2, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> Neato! I guess that dates me,doesn't it?



I understand "neato!" completely!  Thanks fishfryer.


----------

